# S & W Shield



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Looking into getting a S & W shield compact in 9MM. Any info reviews out there?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice concealed handgun and popular. You can find many UTube reviews. If you have big hands and big feet, might want to look at the Ruger SR9c also.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just went through same decision lately looking at the Shield. But I got the Kahr CM9 for CC. Reason being I already had the M&P compact 9mm. About the only difference between the compact and Shield is about 3/16th of an inch width. Plus I can use the full size 15 round mags in my compact. If I can only have 7-8 rounds I wanted something a lot smaller then the Shield for CC. 

The Shield is getting great reviews. Most seem to love them. So I don't think you can go wrong. Just better options IMHO. You did see they are making a Shield in 45 ACP.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Nice concealed handgun and popular. You can find many UTube reviews. If you have big hands and big feet, might want to look at the Ruger SR9c also.


I'm a big dude and have big hands. Mine fits nicely in my hands, at least for as small as the gun is. I agree though, nice conceal carry.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry the Shield and love it. No issues. Fits well in my hand and conceals nicely. You can't beat the price as well. I just saw one on sale here for $399.00


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I carry the Shield, 9mm get the one with out the safety

*Rancher.*


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its quiet popular with members here and with my local LEO's from what I heard



azrancher said:


> I carry the Shield, 9mm get the one with out the safety
> 
> *Rancher.*


I agree. I went to look at them the other day and I thought the safety was awkward and could be an issue if you had to pull the darn thing. It felt a bit sticky to me and it wasn't exactly easy manipulating it. That might mean its a new gun though and needs to be broken in.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted due to facebook


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

S + W DIED for me when they JUMPED into the GUN BAN WAGON.

I won't buy NOTHING, NADA por No Ingles. From Smith and Wesson NO GOOD SOBS. I'm sooooo sorry you BASSTURDS brought out Thompson Center, they were THE BEST, You ARe THE WORST.

I hope ALL the CEOs and admiminstrain ROT IN HELL, if they are not there YET!!

My M29 is fine and it's USA before asswipes ran S + W


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> S + W DIED for me when they JUMPED into the GUN BAN WAGON.
> 
> I won't buy NOTHING, NADA por No Ingles. From Smith and Wesson NO GOOD SOBS. I'm sooooo sorry you BASSTURDS brought out Thompson Center, they were THE BEST, You ARe THE WORST.
> 
> ...


Mad Trapper ...... why don't you tell us how you really feel?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Mad Trapper ...... why don't you tell us how you really feel?


Well S+W sold out gun owners with Slick Willie Clintoon, remember him? They caved to ASSwalt bans and were kissy kissy with Slicke Willie and the * Hiledebeast*

Remember that? I Do . What is S + W base in Springfield mASSachusettets these days? A few CEOs, or mostly NADA SENOR? Where do they build and make firearms? HERE? or there Pablol?

P.S. Don't get SOCOM going or S + W will go down HARD!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy quietly gives a two thumbs up regarding the Shield then slips away to avoid his good friend Mad Trappers ire)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Made me not want one. If that the one which has a funky trigger pull? Guess so since somebody mentioned striker fired. I heard some gun site really bashing those things on accuracy...mainly due to the trigger. I have the same trouble with my springer pellet gun. Anyway that maybe aint the gun they was biotchng about but it sounds familiar.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I got an old M29 in a presentation case 8/34" nickel plate. It shoots oh so fine. Rem 240gr flips wood chucks at 75yrs. Yes it does. Ask a chuck, whoops can't...!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I took the plunge, . . . got a relatively good $$$ deal on it, . . . 

1. It shot 4 inches left and one inch high at 25 feet.

2. LGS with $250 "sight adjustment tool" could not move the front sight, . . . it was actually visibly off center, . . . 

3. Contacted another guy about putting new sights on it, . . . wanted around $200, . . . he said he puts em in a mill and mills em out, . . . 

4. Trigger is like pulling a wagon with a flat tire through a gravel driveway.

5. It simply DID NOT fit my hands, . . . did not "feel" right.

Long and short, . . . found a guy who had a Springfield Micro 45, . . . we did a trade, . . . and though I have over twice the $$$ in the Springer, . . . it is a far and away better all around gun, . . . and of course it is a .45

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Smith Shield 9mm is my primary off duty and backup weapon. I wrap a belly band holster around my ballistic vest before work. We have zip up duty shirts and I have the Shield placed right over my heart making it incredibly easy to draw. I also prefer the model with the thumb safety because the belly band is a soft holster. The Shield is accurate and very reliable. I have qualified with it several times and it yields perfect scores every year (250 points). I carry it in a deep concealment holster when I walk and workout. The lower capacity magazine keeps the profile low and the pistol never prints. The Shield is also very affordable easily edging out comparable brands by $50-$100.00. I carry Hornady Critical defense JHP.

If there would be one flaw, one problem with this gun. One thing that would give me a moment of pause.......I haven't found it. I would recommend it with a bullet. So to speak.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well S+W sold out gun owners with Slick Willie Clintoon, remember him? They caved to ASSwalt bans and were kissy kissy with Slicke Willie and the * Hiledebeast*
> 
> Remember that? I Do . What is S + W base in Springfield mASSachusettets these days? A few CEOs, or mostly NADA SENOR? Where do they build and make firearms? HERE? or there Pablol?
> 
> P.S. Don't get SOCOM going or S + W will go down HARD!


To be 100% fair gun control was a bipartisan thing back then. Ronald Regan and George Bush Sr both weren't exactly the most gun friendly presidents we had. Not to mention that Ruger was also a willing participant. Things have changed since then and both companies as well as conservative politicians think differently. If you held a grudge against a company forever for every mistake they made then you would run out of places to buy from. In the last year or so I've discovered that I'm an unapologetic Ruger/Smith and Wesson fan boy, I love Ruger products for hunting and I love Smith and Wesson for self defense.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> The Smith Shield 9mm is my primary off duty and backup weapon. I wrap a belly band holster around my ballistic vest before work. We have zip up duty shirts and I have the Shield placed right over my heart making it incredibly easy to draw. I also prefer the model with the thumb safety because the belly band is a soft holster. The Shield is accurate and very reliable. I have qualified with it several times and it yields perfect scores every year (250 points). I carry it in a deep concealment holster when I walk and workout. The lower capacity magazine keeps the profile low and the pistol never prints. The Shield is also very affordable easily edging out comparable brands by $50-$100.00. I carry Hornady Critical defense JHP.
> 
> If there would be one flaw, one problem with this gun. One thing that would give me a moment of pause.......I haven't found it. I would recommend it with a bullet. So to speak.


Dang strong endorsement on that Sir. Thanks. Now I might want one again. How do you work around the crappy trigger pull bugaboo? Some of the guys where I used to work had vests with gun pockets built right in. I thought that was a gun plan. Course I did not have to wear a vest much cause if a person whined about that thing pinching your love handles..a person could just keep it at home. lol. Affirmative action for fat boys no doubt.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I took the plunge, . . . got a relatively good $$$ deal on it, . . .
> 
> 1. It shot 4 inches left and one inch high at 25 feet.
> 
> ...


Ok we have a cop who loves those crazy guns. Let us talk about the .45 cal. Springer. Sure you dont fill it up with scuba gear? lol. Would take a dang good spring.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We aren't allowed to carry most single action pistols. I had a Kimber Series II for a long time and loved it. It had the Schwartz safety so they let me qualify with it. I got an offer I couldn't refuse and we parted ways. I miss the slender profile and .45 caliber punch of that gun. 

I was issued a Shield from a batch the Department bought a few years ago for plain clothes Officers. It had a gritty, inconsistent trigger that had a mushy, nearly imperceptible reset. I had to aim right of the bullseye by a fairly wide margin to make a perfect score. I was less than impressed and carried my Wife's Khar CW-9 instead. (Also a great weapon).

Enter the new and "improved" Shield a friend purchased. I put two magazines through it. The trigger stacked very nicely and had a crisp, audible reset. It was mildly gritty but it became smoother with use. It even hit point of aim. I gave my the son the Glock 26 I had bought to replace the Khar and decided to buy a new Shield. Mine has been a great gun. The trigger was definitely gritty early on but the gun runs great now.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I purchased the 9mm Shield for CC as well and LOVE IT!! Just got my CHL yesterday here in Oregon so now Im legal....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Do you ever spin it and say "You're no Daisy! You're no Daisy at all!"........"The strain was more than he could bear."


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, thats just my game... Play for blood


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

A Glock 43 is the new kid on the block worth looking at. IMO


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

But if I got a shield it would be the model without the external safety


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My faithful old Sig aint got no steeken safety and I aint never missed it. Now the gun before that was a SW 4506 wiith a safety. Most everybody used it because there was supposedly some lives saved cause if the bad guy got the gun...sometimes they had trouble taking the safety off..giving the nice innocent cop who got the gun took away a little time to run.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Ok we have a cop who loves those crazy guns. Let us talk about the .45 cal. Springer. Sure you dont fill it up with scuba gear? lol. Would take a dang good spring.


Actually, bigwheel, my Springer Micro is one of the older models, . . . it is not the EMP, . . . just the micro.

It has night sights, 6+1, and will of course take the 8 rd mags if I want to stuff one in it.

It is not a grizzly bear to shoot, . . . but it slips up into black bear country when loaded with the high end defensive rounds. Punishing is the word.

AND, . . . it is not my primary carry, . . . that is an ATI commander with green laser sights, . . . a Colt competition barrel, . . . worked over for me by my friend who is an ex Wilson gunsmith.

The Micro is best described as being a "bad breath" gun, . . . works best at bad breath ranges, . . . and that is why I carry it.

The shield would have filled that niche in my program, . . . but for me it was just a bad buy. I'll never own another one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Just went through same decision lately looking at the Shield. But I got the Kahr CM9 for CC. Reason being I already had the M&P compact 9mm. About the only difference between the compact and Shield is about 3/16th of an inch width. Plus I can use the full size 15 round mags in my compact. If I can only have 7-8 rounds I wanted something a lot smaller then the Shield for CC.
> 
> The Shield is getting great reviews. Most seem to love them. So I don't think you can go wrong. Just better options IMHO. You did see they are making a Shield in 45 ACP.


 I have the Kahr cw9. Butter smooth trigger and shoots dead on. Good gun.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am with Mad Trapper. Not only did S&W try to screw dealers to get government no competition contracts while Slick Willie was runnin things but they gave large donations for gun control back in the 70's. While I have not fired the Shield, historically I am not impressed withS&W pistols but they do make the worlds best revolvers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You got that right.

FU S + W today *YOU *are in bed with HildeBeast. And if you buy S + W *You* are too.

P.S.I almost cried when they brought out Thompson Center, *and promptly renigged on all of Thompsons LIFETIME warrantys *. FU all you S + W gun hating bussisness *Whores *. I won't piss on *Your* new stuff if it caught fire

TC was the BEST USA made gun company par none. It was bought out by a *sleazy whore named S + W*


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Nice concealed handgun and popular. You can find many UTube reviews. If you have big hands and big feet, might want to look at the Ruger SR9c also.


The Shied is a great gun. bought and sold a few. I would stay away from Ruger SR9 they don't like alot of ammo. I've seen many of them jam.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

beach23bum said:


> The Shied is a great gun. bought and sold a few. I would stay away from Ruger SR9 they don't like alot of ammo. I've seen many of them jam.


Whtacha talking about Willis? You hatin on Ruger?

Seriously, mine has never jammed. However, I will admit that I only buy decent ammo just not into bargain ammo and taking a chance. I depend on the following sequence every time - aim, pull the trigger, bang.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Whtacha talking about Willis? You hatin on Ruger?
> 
> Seriously, mine has never jammed. However, I will admit that I only buy decent ammo just not into bargain ammo and taking a chance. I depend on the following sequence every time - aim, pull the trigger, bang.


Sorry I do hate on Ruger, but it's only after seeing them in action. the only Ruger I'd buy is their 10/22. when your talking guns I would want one that will always work and never jam. sometime you can't always have the best ammo, but you will need your gun to work. much like a AK always working in the mud, dirt, dust.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is a veritable cornucopia of single stack 9mm offerings out there. I would be fine with the Shield, The Walther, the Glock, the XD, or the LC9. The Skky CPX-2 is even gaining traction in that arena. They are all good reliable weapons and I have seen every one of those in a Cop's ankle holster or their wife's handbag. That's certainly not to say Cops know everything there is to know about guns, far from it. But we do have a knack for doing alot of homework and finding the ones we would trust our lives too. We also have armorers and smiths in our ranks we rely heavily on.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

beach23bum said:


> Sorry I do hate on Ruger, but it's only after seeing them in action. the only Ruger I'd buy is their 10/22. when your talking guns I would want one that will always work and never jam. sometime you can't always have the best ammo, but you will need your gun to work. much like a AK always working in the mud, dirt, dust.


I'd take a Security Six OR An SP101. nOT A FAN OF MOST rUGER AUTOS EITHER.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Guns can be finicky at times, if so you should develop a fix, sometimes it is the gun, other times you, and others the ammo. There is usually a remedy, you must develop it instead of a blanket distrust of the manufactures entire line. Their reputation, longevity, and continued sales numbers do not match up with your opinion. 

My 9 Rugers have not required any adjustments with any ammo they have been fed. Just to compare, my daughters Smith and Wesson AR M&P 22 for instance, does not like Remington golden bullets (bucket o bullets) and will have a FTE every 10 rounds using this ammo, so I feed it CCI ammo. However the Ruger 10/22 will eat anything you feed it. I however, do own other S&W product that I have not had an issue with.

All of my firearms, regardless of the brand will work when I need them to. I have insured this by trial and error, shooting and practice. I suspect my ammo stock of several thousand per caliber, will allow me to choose which ammo I am using ....... anytime.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

When I decided to buy a pocket 9mm, I was pretty sure I was going to wind up with a Shield, based on all the posiptive reviews I read. Itried it out at the range, and it just did not work for me. It fit my hand well, and was comfortable. The trigger was ok, not great, but ok. I just couldnt get the rounds where I wanted them. I shot a Ruger LC9s the same day, and fell in love. Hands down one of the best pistol triggers I have shot, and definately the best striker-fired tiggers I have shot. I bought the Pro model (no safety, no magazine safety) and I really love the little fellar. It is light and, with the great trigger, surprisingly accurate to be such a small gun. Anyone looking for a small single-stack 9 should look at one of these!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

For conceal carry the Shield is very nice (I have the one with the external safety because I am so used to my 1911 and its automatic to click it on and off as the firearm comes out or goes into the holster) I am working my way to a skinnier me so maybe I will be able to go back to carrying the 1911 some time soon and keep the Shield as a BUG


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> For conceal carry the Shield is very nice (I have the one with the external safety because I am so used to my 1911 and its automatic to click it on and off as the firearm comes out or goes into the holster) I am working my way to a skinnier me so maybe I will be able to go back to carrying the 1911 some time soon and keep the Shield as a BUG


FUK S + W and theirs BASSTURD Sons!!!!

Then let Slick Willie *clinton* and the beast *Hildebeast* come for , YOU!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> FUK S + W and theirs BASSTURD Sons!!!!
> 
> Then let Slick Willie *clinton* and the beast *Hildebeast* come for , YOU!


(Y'all stop making Mad Trapper mad!)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as the proud owner of several Rugers over the years will say..no complaints. Started on 10-22 back in the 70's..then a personal mini 14 plus one the boss man let me carry..then M 77 in .22 250 which was the love of my life but some sleazy democrat stole it out of my pickup..then a .22 target pistol. They all worked as advertised..not overly delighted with accuracy on either the mini or the 10-22. Both a little too short..stubby and back heavy for most folks. Course when the mini heated up..who knew where the bullet was heading? Got my latest 3 year old 10-22 which aint been shot yet..just waiting to rumble. It has a scope I betcha I can hit better with that.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mad Trapper will get over it. He is "mad" after all. I can point out major fault with every company. From Ruger's opinion that a citizen doesn't need a high capacity magazine to Cheaper Than Dirt's massive price gouging after Sandy Hook. Everyone is dirty in this. You spend your money where you want to. I was a big fan of boycotting CTD but then they got a huge shipment of G3 steel magazines in at $2.00 each. Boycott lifted. My collection is what matters to me. Once it is socked away, who cares. 

I assure you that if I wanted to sell the 880 round spam cans of 7.62x54R that I bought from CTD for the same $160.00 I paid for them. I could spray paint CTD all over them and no one would give two S^&*s. SOLD!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Mad Trapper will get over it. He is "mad" after all. I can point out major fault with every company. From Ruger's opinion that a citizen doesn't need a high capacity magazine to Cheaper Than Dirt's massive price gouging after Sandy Hook. Everyone is dirty in this. You spend your money where you want to. I was a big fan of boycotting CTD but then they got a huge shipment of G3 steel magazines in at $2.00 each. Boycott lifted. My collection is what matters to me. Once it is socked away, who cares.
> 
> I assure you that if I wanted to sell the 880 round spam cans of 7.62x54R that I bought from CTD for the same $160.00 I paid for them. I could spray paint CTD all over them and no one would give two S^&*s. SOLD!


No

I won't

S + W is a POS company.

Buy from HILDEBEAST, then the DEVIL for sure.

I'll sleep whell without the DEVIL tonight.

You can go where...........you know

I said my prayers, I asked Gods forgivness, I asked for my sins to be forgiven, Bless You lord Jesus.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> No
> 
> I won't
> 
> ...


Ok.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Ok.....


I'll sleep well.

You?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will sleep the sleep of an imperfect and undeserving man washed in the blood. I pray too ya' know.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I will sleep the sleep of an imperfect and undeserving man washed in the blood. I pray too ya' know.


Well, God bless You.

If you choose to sleep with a swine, I can't fix that. That choice is your own. Peace be with you.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> No
> 
> I won't
> 
> ...


Do you have a bank account? do you drive a car? they are all in with the Clintons and the other globalists.. There is nothing today you dont buy that isnt tainted by someone. This will get you even more...

My 1911 is a S&W1911PD LOL and I sleep without any problems. I dont sweat the small stuff, If I like a firearm I will buy it. It doesnt mean that I am in bed with the devil... It just means that I like the firearm


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I did pick one up, unfortunately here in the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia the model without a safety is not available (at least that is what I was told) have not had an opportunity to shoot it yet. So far I like it overall, it is pretty stiff all over but that is just new gun stiff. I plan on loosening it up a bit! I will come back with a range report.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Went to the range last night with my son. Shot about 200 rds through it without a hiccup of any kind. I was very impressed with this little guy. This is the smallest 9mm I have ever shot and it took a bit of getting use to, but we were hitting exactly where we were aiming every time. Did not touch the sights, almost a boring range report no good stories to tell ! It just ran and ran. We did run standard 124gr FMJ and then I was rotating out some home defense ammo. I had 40 rounds of Corbon +P 124gr Hollow points. What a Difference, we mixed them up with some regular stuff in a magazine and it would go bang, bang, bang, BANG, bang etc. That stuff Is HOT you can sure tell the difference. The Instructions with it stated +P ammo could cause problems after extended firing. It also said definitely no +P+ rounds at all. I have no intention of running that kind of ammo or just +P through it on a regular basis ( I could not afford too even if I wanted too!). 
Overall excellent gun and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I use that same corbon 9mm ammo. It's powerful for 9.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Everything that I have read about it has been positive.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> You got that right.
> 
> FU S + W today *YOU *are in bed with HildeBeast. And if you buy S + W *You* are too.
> 
> ...


I worked with Earl and Warren before they started up, that was at H&R in the early 60's, nice guys.

0h, If you look closely at their guns you will see the H&R influence on them.

Those of you who buy the new SW's, understand, the front sight is staked on, on both sides of the blade, the sight is case hardened.

The only way to get them off is to cut them out with a carbide cutter, YOU CANNOT MOVE THEM!

If you pound to hard, you will breakout the dovetail pieces of the slide.

I charge $50.00 just to remove the sight, cutter life is short and they are expensive.

I have done quite a few, replacing them with night sights.

Yes, S&W as a company sucks, and the quality has declined over the years.

Their guns like the revolvers Mad Trapper and I have are without a doubt, were the best made in the world, bar none, that includes Colts.

Yeah, Colt revolvers, I work on 10 Colts to ONE Smith.

So far, have not had any Bodyguard's of Shield's in here with problems.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Dam, I did not know that about S&W, not sure what I would have done if I did. I own two other guns from them, but that was from a long time ago 25+ years.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Dam, I did not know that about S&W, not sure what I would have done if I did. I own two other guns from them, but that was from a long time ago 25+ years.


Do what I did, hold your nose.

Regardless of their present political position, your life is worth more than politics.

Their hand guns, revolvers and auto's were comparatively speaking works of art right through to the mid/ late eighties.

Most parts were forged and machined, then fitted by craftsmen.

Somewhere about 1990, the quality started to go south, it varied on the model and I assume parts inventory.

The two N frame big bores I have, I would not trade for anything.

I have 16 S&W handguns, my prize possession among them is a WW2 victory model, it is unfired.

I would not at any time hesitate on using one for self defense.

None of them is a plastic gun two have aluminum frames.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I cut my teeth on a Smith and Wesson model 10 pencil barrel when I took the oath fresh out of the military. Great, reliable gun. The model 66 .357 in my opinion, is the greatest handgun of all time. They are, or at least were, American. I can't hate my Smith and Wessons. Their cuffs and their weapons have kept me alive, at least so far.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

S&W Shield 9mm 350.00 free shipping by turtle.

Smith & Wesson M&P SHIELD 9mm 180021


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My brother has one each in 9mm and 40. He loves them. I've shot them a couple times and they're nice but, S&W just announced a new Shield in 45acp and THAT has my interest.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm about half a month late to this party, but I'll throw in my .02.

I own one. I like it. I struggle to decide between it and my Glock 19 for my daily carry gun. Lately, with the hot weather, it's been the Shield.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Everyone has there own ideals on what type and model gun they want , you just have to go out and find the one that fits you and your needs and price range .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez ....... I am a Ruger guy, but since you guys have kept on and on ....... I will go to the range and try one.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

S&W performance Shield 9mm

Ported barrel
Enhanced trigger
Night sights

500.00 Free Shipping

MP SHIELD PC PORT 9MM 3.1" 8/7


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My usual carry gun is a S&W Shield in .40 with a green laser. It shoots very well, slim and is a small profile. You can not go wrong with one.


----------

